# I found a small soda that has a Clown face on the bottom...



## Steve.Filpansick (May 24, 2010)

Hi everybody... I stumbled across a small clear soda, maybe 5" or 6" high, and there are no markings anywhere, except on the bottom (where a pontil scar would be), where there is an embossed clown face! A co-worker said that it looked like Bozo, but I'm not sure about that. I wasn't able to get a picture of it, but I figured if anybody would know anything about it, it would you guys!  

 If it helps, it was in a box with a lot of other items from the early to mid 50's.
 Is it anything you guys are familiar with?

 Thanks in advance!
 Steve


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2010)

Hey Steve,

 Does it look like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.


----------



## Steve.Filpansick (May 24, 2010)

Yep! That's the one! What is it?


----------



## Steve.Filpansick (May 27, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## RED Matthews (May 27, 2010)

Hello Steve.  It might have been a special bottle made for a company convention or corporate meeting.  There a lot of bottles that were made special for peoples retirement, a new glass factory that just opened.  I have several different ones.  My favorite is a Coors beer bottle with a face and side ears on the seam.  It was made for a special Coors Corporate Gathering.  I plan on using a picture of it for my "Bottle Blogs" illustration on the homepage, when I get the set-up revised.  This homepage stuff is a little over my head. RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (May 27, 2010)

Hey Steve,

 I have done some lookin around and haven't yet found the answer. Could you put some pictures of yours up? Any markings other than the creepy clown face? What other clues might you have?

 "With only 25 minutes to fill, WBRC's Bozo the Clown had little time for fooling around. One of the Larry Harmon animated cartoons took up five minutes of the show, and Bozo's interviews with the studio audience took a bit longer than that. The remaining time was pretty well filled by commercials. Bozo the Clown's original soft drink sponsor was Coca-Cola, but when they decided to pull out, McIntyre suggested to the sales department that they try selling Mountain Dew on his show instead, and according to Ward, "In six months it was the third best-selling drink in this market!"  Of course, Jack's Hamburgers was on hand, and various cereal companies had their fingers in Bozo's bowl as well. From time to time, Golden Flake potato chips sold a spud or two on Bozo's show, even though they had their own trademark clown." From Birmingham Bozo.


----------



## Steve.Filpansick (May 30, 2010)

I won't be able to get any pictures of mine til the middle of the week (I left it at work), but I'll post some ASAP. NO markings that I can find other than the clown face!


----------

